# Any hunting clubs Near Auburn, Al or Lagrange, GA



## Hunter247 (Jun 4, 2008)

I am an Auburn student and i am from Atlanta and i am looking for a hunting club near Auburn, Alabama or anywhere near Lagrange, Georgia or around I-85. I would love to be able to hunt deer,turkey, and ducks.


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 5, 2008)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=180824


Contact David regarding this club.


----------



## redfish1827 (Jun 9, 2008)

*land*

I have a place in Eufaula, call me 352-427-0390


----------



## wildfire (Jun 10, 2008)

*Elm-Hat*

I was a member in Elm-Hat Hunting Club right outside of Auburn in the small town of Society Hill. It is a great hunting club, but I found one closer to home this year. Check out their website @ http://www.elmhat.com for all of their rules and news. It is a great club and had about 9000 acres last year and first come, sign in pin board system.


----------

